# Logitech G7 zickt nach 2 guten Jahren rum.



## GeeChron (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

ich besitze meine Logitech G7 etwa seit deren release. Das sind etwas mehr als 2 Jahre. Ich bin mit der Maus bisher mehr als zufrieden gewesen.

Seit einiger Zeit plagen mich allerdings nervige Doppelklicks bei einmaligem Klick auf die linke Taste.

Falsche Softwareeinstellungen seitens Windows und der Maustreiber sind ausgeschlossen.

Ich vermute daher leider Materialermüdung.

Bei meiner alten Razor (Modellnamen vergessen , etwa 4 Jahre alt) hatte ich dasselbe Problem.

Nach etwas Recherche im Netz konnte ich mir da allerdings selbst Abhilfe schaffen, indem ich die linke Taste einfach etwas hochgebogen habe.

Zu der G7 hab ich noch keine Infos gefunden. Hat da jemand von euch eine Idee?

Da die Garantie abgelaufen ist will ich nicht einfach so dran rumfummeln und sie vollends schrotten.

Läßt sich die Maus irgendwie öffnen?

An der Mausunterseite befindet sich ein Aufkleber mit einem kleinem kreuzförmigen Einschnitt.

Ich vermute da eine Schraube, will da aber nicht einfach so drin rumstochern.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen?

MfG GeeChron


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. Oktober 2008)

Habe diese Maus auch, leider sind auch noch Schrauben unter den Gleit-Pads. 
Ich hab die einfach abgemacht und wieder mit Sekundenkleber angeklebt..

Hast du acuh so Probleme mit den Akkus??

MfG


----------



## GeeChron (24. Oktober 2008)

Die Akkus laufen bei mir einwandfrei. Einer hält etwa 8 - 12 Std und der Zweitakku lädt schon in einem Bruchteil der Zeit wieder auf.

Ließen sich die glidetapes leicht ablösen? Hab Bedenken die zu beschädigen... wobei ich mir sowieso neue kaufen werde, falls ich das Doppelklickproblem beseitigen kann.


----------



## vinc (2. November 2008)

GeeChron schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> ich besitze meine Logitech G7 etwa seit deren release. Das sind etwas mehr als 2 Jahre. Ich bin mit der Maus bisher mehr als zufrieden gewesen.
> 
> Seit einiger Zeit plagen mich allerdings nervige Doppelklicks bei einmaligem Klick auf die linke Taste.



Mich regen diese Logitechmäuse langsam auch schon dermaßen auf. Ich hab Die MX700 gehabt (70€) welche sich mit Kontaktproblemen zur Ladestation verabschiedete. Dann kam eine G7 (70€) ins Haus, welche nach einer gewissen Zeit einen Klick als Doppelklick aufnahm. Ich bekam damals als Ersatzgerät eine minderwertige MX600.
Als letztes kaufte ich mir eine Logitech VX Revolution (60€)  welche nun mit den gleichen Doppelklickprobleme auf sich Aufmerksam macht.
Das Problem sollte bei Logitech eigentlich bekannt sein und mir kann keiner sagen, dass nicht genügend Geld vorhanden ist um den Klicksensor mal weiterzu entwickeln. Immerhin hab ich - und bestimmt auch einige andere - Logitech ja schon mal finanziel kräftigst unterstützt.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. November 2008)

Und ich hab seit 2,5 Jahren eine G5, und sie tut immer noch einwandfrei, obwohl ich sie täglich sehr beanspruche
Und auch mal einen Schlag auf den Tisch mit der Maus hat ihr noch nicht geschadet

Bei einem Kumpel, der eine Copperhead hat, hab ich gesehen, dass da so ein Taster für die Tasten ist.
Eventuell kann man den ja bisschen abtragen, dann klickt es evtl. nicht mehr doppelt.


----------



## Biosman (2. November 2008)

vinc schrieb:


> .... . Ich hab Die MX700 gehabt (70€) welche sich mit Kontaktproblemen zur Ladestation verabschiedete. ...




Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei der MX700 Auch. Das schon ein allgemeins Problem bei dieser Maus zu sein.

@ Topic: Meist läuft nach 2 Jahren ja die Garantie ab, komisch das die probleme dann in etwa diesem Zeitraum auftreten.


Was mir aber im gegensatz dazu aufgefallen ist. Meine MX518 Hatte ich gute 4 Jahre Im dienst und die funzt heute noch wunderbar "2t Rechner"


----------



## Dstruct (3. November 2008)

GeeChron schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit plagen mich allerdings nervige Doppelklicks bei einmaligem Klick auf die linke Taste.



Typisches Logitech Problem.

Hatte das schon zweimal mit einer MX500 -> Garantie Austausch -> MX510 -> Grantie Austausch => verkauft


Liegt irgendwie an der Gehäuse -> Taster Verbindung, die nach einer Weile den Geist aufgibt. Hatte das immer nur mit der linken Taste.

Seit dem ist Logitech für mich eigentlich erstmal gestorben.


----------



## vinc (5. November 2008)

Dstruct schrieb:


> Seit dem ist Logitech für mich eigentlich erstmal gestorben.



Das dumme ist, dass ich keine wirkliche alternativen finden konnte.


----------



## Dstruct (5. November 2008)

Bin auf SteelSeries Ikari Laser umgestiegen ...


----------



## vinc (5. November 2008)

Dstruct schrieb:


> Bin auf SteelSeries Ikari Laser umgestiegen ...



An der Maus hängt aber leider ein Kabel.


----------



## Dstruct (5. November 2008)

Macht doch nix


----------



## Ernie123 (5. März 2009)

Die G7 hat afaik 3 Jahre Garantie. Damit müsstest du doch noch drin liegen, oder nicht?


----------



## mudvayne92 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich besitze die G7 nun schon seit gut 6/7 Jahren und hatte nie Probleme... außer diesem Doppelklick... aber den umgeht man, in dem man etw. seitlicher oder weiter oben drückt... gar nicht so leicht bei einer so großen Maus!?
Bin durch Google auf diese Seite gestoßen, da ich wie gesagt nie Probleme hatte... aber die Maus derweil immer öfter einfach ausging... bzw. "aussetzte".
Vorher habe ich nie Treibersoftware installieren müssen.. dachte also an Altersschwäche, schließlich lief die Maus bei mir die letzten Jahre im Dauerbetrieb. Aber dank dieses Setpoint-Updates läuft die Maus wieder einwandfrei... allerdings werden die Akkus mit der Zeit immer schwächer... einer hält vllt. noch gut 1h aus? Naja schnell gewechselt!
Die neuen Mäuse von Logitech gefallen mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

Dstruct schrieb:


> Typisches Logitech Problem.


 Kann ich so _nicht_ bestätigen! Von einiger Zeit habe ich eine Logitech MX510 "vererbt", funktioniert heute noch 1A, meine alte G9 verbringt ihren Lebensabend nun im Büro, die aktuell zu Hause in Verwendung befindliche Alienware TactX (<-> Logitech G9) zeigt bislang ebenfalls _keine_ Ermüdungserscheinungen, obwohl schon länger und intensiv in Verwendung. Aus aktuellem Anlass, dieser Thread, habe ich mich mal schlau gemacht, wie es meiner alten MX518 so geht. Der neu Eigner teilte mir mit, dass es "Mausi" prächtig geht, etwas Saft über USB, hier und da ein paar Streicheleinheiten und "Mausi" ist zufrieden und glücklich.
*** Geht es der Maus gut, freut sich der User ***


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Juli 2011)

Meine G5 hält auch schon 5 Jahre durch, und das, obwohl sie schon tausende male auf den Schreibtisch gehauen wurde


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meine G5 hält auch schon 5 Jahre durch, und das, obwohl sie schon tausende male auf den Schreibtisch gehauen wurde


 Der arme, wehrlose Nager...  Aber dieser praxisbezogene Belastungstest unterstreicht die Wertigkeit des Produktes


----------



## mudvayne92 (15. Juli 2011)

Muss leider sagen, dass die Maus nun nach einem erneuten Restart gar nicht mehr funktioniert und mit der installierten Software von logitech selbst andere Mäuse ihren Dienst verweigern. Mehrere Bluescreens hatte ich heute auch schon (sonst nicht der Fall).
Habe mich hierher über die Tastatur gebracht^^
Schließe ich nun eine andere Maus an verharrt der Cursor an einer bestimmten Stelle und wenn ich die nicht logitech Maus bewege zieht der Cursor nur in die Bewegungsrichtung und kehrt danach zurück an den Punkt.
muss wohl schon wieder windows xp neu installieren, obwohl ich das erst vor 1 monat gemacht habe -.-


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. Juli 2011)

mudvayne92 schrieb:


> muss wohl schon wieder windows xp neu installieren, obwohl ich das erst vor 1 monat gemacht habe -.-


 Nutze die Gelegenheit und wechsele gleich auf Windows 7! Im Idealfall die 64-Bit Version  Die Zeit für XP ist weitestgehend abgelaufen...


----------



## mudvayne92 (17. Juli 2011)

Windows 7 hat bei mir leider gar nicht funktioniert... obwohl die Systemvoraussetzungen um ein Vielfaches erfüllt sind.


----------



## mudvayne92 (17. Juli 2011)

So und die Maus macht jetzt gar nichts mehr... wandert in den Sondermüll.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juli 2011)

mudvayne92 schrieb:


> Windows 7 hat bei mir leider gar nicht funktioniert... obwohl die Systemvoraussetzungen um ein Vielfaches erfüllt sind.


 Also wenn, wie Du schriebst, _alle_ Systemvoraussetzungen erfüllt wären, lässt sich Win7 auch ohne Probleme sehr zügig installieren.


----------



## TheReal (20. Juli 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> An der Maus hängt aber leider ein Kabel.


 Wie wär ne SideWinder X8 ?


----------

